# Fiat Ducato noise?



## gobbi (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a noise on my 3ltr fiat ducato when accelerating up hill. Has Does any one have an idea what it can be please.


Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

a bit more detail please, like where from ?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Mine, a 2.8 JDT Power, makes an unusual noise when pressed on hills, but only at high altitudes (like over 800 metres), it's probably to do with lower external air pressure/oxygen available to the engine/variable geometry turbo :?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Most common would be Exhaust knocking on underside when pulling up hills in my experience.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> Mine, a 2.8 JDT Power, makes an unusual noise when pressed on hills, but only at high altitudes (like over 800 metres), it's probably to do with lower external air pressure/oxygen available to the engine/variable geometry turbo :?


Yes I'd forgotten the one, we have had that on our last two Fiats.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Engine, transmission, wheels, exhaust, vents, cooker, fridge, crockery, cutlery, pots, pans, glove box, etc. etc.

Ray.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Slipping clutch ? Any loss of power ?


----------



## gobbi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Noise on Ducato*

Sorry noise appears to be coming from the engine area and only when l need to accelerate.

Alan


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Engine, transmission, wheels, exhaust, vents, cooker, fridge, crockery, cutlery, pots, pans, glove box, etc. etc.
> 
> Ray.


Wife :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Exhaust mountings are a weakness.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My guess is the EGR valve chattering. It's only a guess but what else can you do with remote diagnosis with so little to go on?


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Is that what you call her? :wink: :wink:


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

Exhaust manifold gasket blowing or intercooler split?


----------

